# Wo PC Hardware online kaufen ?



## Naelas (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine gute Seite (günstig) empfehlen, wo ich mir  PC Hardware zusammenstellen kann ? Wenn möglich wo ich auch per Paypal zahlen kann...

gruß


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hoh.de
HWV.de
DriveCity.de

Bei allen hab ich schon mehrmals bestellt und war immer zufrieden. Auch hatte ich bei allen schon Garantiefälle, welche zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt wurden.
Am besten finde ich aber Hoh.de. Sind auch preislich immer ziemlich weit oben dabei. Gilt aber eigentlich auch für alle drei Anbieter.

Ob Zahlung per PayPal möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Musst du selbst schauen. Ich hab ne Kreditkarte.


----------



## Elanoor (12. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,

habe mir meinen pc komplett selbst bei mindfactory.de zusammenstellen lassen echt zu empfehlen trotz 2 grafikkarten i7 prozessor 16 gb ram usw bin ich unter 1000 euro gebliebn. Bin sehr zufrieden kam alles gleichzeitig an Pc zusammen gebaut und fertig funkt einwandfrei und bin mehr als Zufrieden.

Ob paypal musste schaun das weiß ich leider net


----------



## Orias_ (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch überzeugt von mindfactory.

Grüße


----------



## Tilhor (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dir direkt einen PC zusammenstellen lassen willst:

hoh.de
alternate.de
mindfactory.de

Wenn du nur einzelne PC Komponenten kaufen willst, gehst du auf http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ und suchst dir dein Produkt raus. Die Website sagt wo du es am günstigsten bekommst.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Die hier genannten Shops, von Alternate mal abgesehen, gehören bei Geizhals bereits zu den günstigsten. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber ein paar Euro mehr bezahlen, als auf Biegen und Brechen den günstigsten Shop zu nehmen. Da kann man auch sehr schnell mal auf die Schnauze fliegen. Schwarze Schafe sind genug unterwegs. Wenn also über Geizhals, dann nicht nur auf den Preis, sondern auch auf Bewertungen, deren Anzahl und ggf. auch Zertifikate schauen.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd dir auch empfehlen nur Hardware da zu bestellen wo man sie in Einzelteilen bekommt und wo es den Laden mindestens 5-10 Jahre gibt.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann zu den genannten noch redcoon empfehlen und natürlich Amazon, obwohl da wohl eher bei Peripheriegeräten, da sie sonst meist preislich nicht so gut sind. Von der Abwicklung her super!


----------



## Resch (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch seit vorgestern meinen neuen Rechner. In Einzelteilen bei Mindfactory bestellt, kam alles Gleichzeitig mit Gehäuse nach kürzester Zeit an. Als ich eine Frage hatte wurde ich innerhalb von einer halben Stunde dank callback Funktion von ihnen zurück gerufen. Waren freundlich und kompetent. Hab absolut nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich kann zu den genannten noch redcoon empfehlen und natürlich Amazon, obwohl da wohl eher bei Peripheriegeräten, da sie sonst meist preislich nicht so gut sind. Von der Abwicklung her super!


Tja das ist die Frage. Mittlerweile wurde Redcoon von Media Markt gekauft. Ob man die jetzt immer noch so uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann?

Meine Empfehlung wäre noch KM-Elektronik. Nicht die billigsten, aber sehr zuverlässig. Zudem haben sie noch viele Ladengeschäfte in ganz Deutschland verteilt.


----------



## schartu (6. Februar 2013)

moin,

kommt drauf an was es geht, meistens lohnt sich ein vergleich der hardware anbieter.
bestelle immer bei lafaris.de oder mindfactory.de. preislich sind die sich nahe mal der eine günstiger
und mal der andere. bei lafaris kam das paket bisher immer genau am nächsten werkstags an, bei mindfactory von
4 bestellungen nur einmal. dafür gänzen beide mit solider kaufsberatung und gutem know how. im versandpreis
punktet lafaris da dieser dort im schnitt 3 euro günstiger ist. dafür bietet mindfactory jedoch auch wieder
midnightshopping an. bei den großen konzernen tut sich also nicht sooo viel. wichtig sollte in erster linie der
gesamtpreis der gewünschten produkte sein. der vergleich lohnt sich zu meist!

machs jut


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Wenn du nur einzelne PC Komponenten kaufen willst, gehst du auf http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ und suchst dir dein Produkt raus. Die Website sagt wo du es am günstigsten bekommst.


ist zwar schon ein alter post : 
aber jedesmal versandkosten bezahlen macht dann auch wieder wenig sinn. denn preislich liegen die shops oft sehr nahe beieinander.

bestelle eigentlich nur noch bei mindfactory. leider keine KK zahlung möglich. shops die KK anbieten wollen dann meist 3% zuschlag. Portokosten sind imho überall sehr hoch. mindfactory hat allerdings ab 0:00 versandkostenfreie lieferung. die nehm ich immer gerne mit. es sei denn die preise sind morgens weit niedriger (schwankt da gerne mal viertelstündlich)

amazon geht auch klar. jedenfalls hab ich da schon 2 x eine grafikkarte zum schnäppchenpreis geschossen, wenn man glück hat. sonst sind die preise i.d.r. höher als bei den günstigeren anbietern im preisvergleich. kann sich aber durch versandkostenfreie lieferung schon wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Februar 2013)

schartu schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> kommt drauf an was es geht, meistens lohnt sich ein vergleich der hardware anbieter.


Lohnt sich meist nicht, es sei denn die Preisunterschiede sind groß. Angenommen ich kaufe 4 Hardwarekoponenten und finde vier Läden die es günstiger anbieten als der andere. Das ganze bringt einem überhaupt nichts, wenn mal 4x Versandkosten bezahlen muss. Die Unterschiede ist den Preisvergleichsportalen sind in den Top 10 meist immer nur wenige Euro.

Auch jetzt würde ich, wie schon 2011, weiter KM-Elektronik empfehlen. Selbst jetzt noch wo sie eigentlich Pleite sind und schon von einer anderen Firma übernommen wurden. Zumindest dann, wenn man so einen Laden in der Nähe hat und sich die Teile selbst abholen kann. Ladenpreise sind fast immer gleich den Abholpreisen. Ist eigentlich immer die beste Variante, es sei denn das man irgendwo im nirgendwo wohnt.^^


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich kann zu den genannten noch redcoon empfehlen


Nachdem, was die sich in der Vergangenheit bereits "geleistet" haben, würde ich von denen eher abraten!

Ich hatte letztens von Mindfactory Hardware bezogen (wobei Du bei denen auch unbedingt auf Kundenmeinungen schauen solltest - nicht alles läuft da wohl glatt).
War mit der Kaufabwicklung und mit der Qualität dennoch bisher ganz zufrieden.

Ansonsten tendiere ich auch am ehesten zu:


Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würd dir auch empfehlen nur Hardware da zu bestellen wo man sie in Einzelteilen bekommt und wo es den Laden mindestens 5-10 Jahre gibt.



greetz


----------



## Buffederer (14. Juni 2016)

Und warum per PayPal? magst du nicht den rechnungskauf? Bei MEDION kann man vieles finden. oder schau hier http://technikaufrechnung.de/computer-und-laptops-auf-rechnung


----------



## Buffederer (14. Juni 2016)

Und warum gerade per Paypal? ich ziehe jetzt den Rechnungskauf vor, und Shops mit dieser Zahlungsmethode finde ich ... bei Google. Versuch mal. Z.B. Medion oder cyberport.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2016)

Aber das Thema ist doch schon 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Buffederer (14. Juni 2016)

Aber das Problem kann doch für jemanden aktuell sein


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2016)

Trotzdem muss man nicht 2x den selben Beitrag posten, obwohl der erste schon von einem Moderator wegen Kindergartenmarketing gelöscht wurde. Wenn ihr Werbung schalten wollt, dann wendet euch doch bitte an die Anzeigenabteilung von Buffed.de. Hier gibts kein Gratis-SEO.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2016)

Wir mögen aber keinen kommerziellen Spam zum Eigennutz. Dafür bitte an unsere Anzeigenabteilung wenden.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2016)

weil auf rechnung einfach nur noch unsicher ist. das elv in form von paypal funktioniert einfach zu gut für beide seiten


----------

